# I want you/him/it/etc to do this?



## osemnais

How would that be said in Finnish? Haluan tehtäsi / tehdänsä / tehdätte sen?


----------



## Hakro

Haluan sinun / hänen / sen / meidän / teidän / heidän / niiden tekevän tämän / sen.


----------



## Finland

Hello!



osemnais said:


> How would that be said in Finnish? Haluan tehtäsi / tehdänsä / tehdätte sen?



One could write "Haluan sinun tekevän sen", but it is rather awkward. It is more natural to say "Haluan, että sinä teet sen".

HTH
S


----------



## sakvaka

Finland said:


> One could write "Haluan sinun tekevän sen", but it is rather awkward. It is more natural to say "Haluan, että sinä teet sen".
> 
> HTH
> S



Awkward in spoken language, just to make sure. This kind of "lausenvastike" is frequently used in the literal form of Finnish.


----------



## Finland

Hello!



sakvaka said:


> Awkward in spoken language, just to make sure. This kind of "lausenvastike" is frequently used in the literal form of Finnish.



This struscture is frequent in written Finnish, yes, but if for example a journalist wrote this particular phrase "Haluan sinun tekevän sen", it would probably be changed by editors to "Haluan, että sinä teet sen" in order to sound less pompous.

HTH
S


----------

